# Just dropped in...



## GypsySooners (Aug 7, 2013)

Hi everyone,
     We're new here but certainly not new to RVing.  

     We started with a pop-up in '95 and went through the whole line.  We were working and doing a lot of traveling across the country so we traded for a new Class C then a new Class A and then, when we were close to retiring bought an RV lot and a new Fifth Wheel.  But, diesel went to $4 and we sold out and bought a new house.

     We missed RVing and bought a little pop-up again last October.  Well, we love the tent bedrooms but didn't like the ordeal of up and down.  So we sold it last month and ordered a Travel Star 207RB that will be ready in 6 to 10 weeks.  We live in Florida and will have to go to MS to get it but, hey, we saved so much money from what the local dealers would do that it will be worth the drive.  And, there are nice campgrounds in between.

     So, no camping for a while but we're ready now!  We've been to six of our Florida State Park Campgrounds so far and want to explore more of them.  Our last camp was at Curry Hammock in the Keys for 4th of July!  Hope to meet some of you folks who are like us at some of them.  We're not late night wild ones, but we're sure not fogies either.  Hey, we went to Fantasy Fest in '99!  LOL!


----------



## GypsySooners (Aug 7, 2013)

Well, I'll be..., I'd forgotten that we'd been here way back in 2003!  I didn't realize it until I saw my own profile picture.


----------



## C Nash (Aug 7, 2013)

Welcome back GypsySonner.  Dont stay away so long this time.  No matter what you are camping in as long as you are camping.  Hope we get to winterize ours again this winter by going south.  Well we are already south but like the warmer weather in the winter.  Hope to at least get to Salt Springs.


----------



## GypsySooners (Aug 8, 2013)

I will try to check in more often now than I did before.  Hey, I was working back then!  

Where do you stay in Salt Springs?  Do you have a lot in the resort or do you stay at the Fed. Campground?  Both are nice and there is now a Dollar General store open for supplies!  We live 35 miles from there but have good friends who live at Lake Delancy, near there.


----------



## C Nash (Aug 8, 2013)

We have stayed in Juniper Springs and the Salt Springs fed cg.  Used to have a nice little resturant there.


----------

